# Wie fängt man kapitale Rotaugen?



## David23 (10. November 2008)

Hallo,
im letzten Blinker kommt ein Bericht über den Fang über kapitale Rotaugen....da ich selber leidenschaftlich stippe (Match, Bolo, Feeder) und es schade finde, dass der Fisch Rotauge hierzulande zum bloßen Köderfisch degradiert wird, während in England der Fang kapitaler Rotaugen Schlagzeilen macht, möchte ich gerne wissen mit welchem Material, Köder und Ausrüstung ihr den Rotaugen nachstellt und welches Gewicht eure  Größte hatte?
Grüße


----------



## gründler (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wie fängt man kapitale Rotaugen?*

hi
Wir gehen oft an Kanäle mit Pole oder Matche an der Steinpackungskante dann mit feinen Posen und Maden über grund 10cm-1,50m über grund.Jetzt ist übrigens die beste zeit für Kapitale Rotaugen
Im 10 min.takt kleine Futterbälle füttern während der ganzen Angelzeit durchgehend,ein leicht bindenes Futter nehmen mit viel Partikeln.
Mein größtes Rotauge hatte 1740gr und kommt aus dem Mittelandkanal,und schwimmt nun in unseren Privatangelsee,und soll da für Nachwuchs sorgen.
lg


----------



## schadstoff (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wie fängt man kapitale Rotaugen?*

Schau mal hier da steht auch einiges dazu

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=21666&highlight=Winterrotaugen


----------



## David23 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Wie fängt man kapitale Rotaugen?*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Schau mal hier da steht auch einiges dazu
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=21666&highlight=Winterrotaugen


 
Danke für die Antworten:vik:
Jo habe ich auch schon reingeschaut, aber ich habe dieses Forum eröffnet um die Vollblutrotaugenangler zu suchen
Wie sieht es denn mit dem Köder aus? Verwendet ihr auch Weizen oder Hanf?


----------



## David23 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Wie fängt man kapitale Rotaugen?*



gründler schrieb:


> hi
> Wir gehen oft an Kanäle mit Pole oder Matche an der Steinpackungskante dann mit feinen Posen und Maden über grund 10cm-1,50m über grund.Jetzt ist übrigens die beste zeit für Kapitale Rotaugen
> Im 10 min.takt kleine Futterbälle füttern während der ganzen Angelzeit durchgehend,ein leicht bindenes Futter nehmen mit viel Partikeln.
> Mein größtes Rotauge hatte 1740gr und kommt aus dem Mittelandkanal,und schwimmt nun in unseren Privatangelsee,und soll da für Nachwuchs sorgen.
> lg


 
Petri zum Fang..wie lang war es denn?
Nimmst du Lehm oder irgendetwas anderes zum Beschweren?


----------



## MykeFarell (12. November 2008)

*AW: Wie fängt man kapitale Rotaugen?*

Ich kann noch als Tip anmerken.
Am besten ein Futtertepich mit hellen Futter bilden,
da trauen sich kleine Fische nicht drauf (angst von Räubern gesehen zu werden).
Mann fängt nicht umbedingt viel weniger, aber dafür nur große Rotaugen.


----------



## Carpital (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie fängt man kapitale Rotaugen?*

also ich fisch ganz dunkles futter mit frucht-aroma-zusatz und nur wenigen maden.
würde nicht mit der pose angen eher feeder, da die großen doch mehr am grund sind.
mit der feinen pose hatte ich immer das problem dass schon ein kleiner fisch beisst bevor mein köder in der "hotzone" is.


----------



## Carpital (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie fängt man kapitale Rotaugen?*

ab wann ist für euch kapital???


----------



## Thecatfisch (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie fängt man kapitale Rotaugen?*

Nen Pfund Aufwärts


----------



## Carpital (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie fängt man kapitale Rotaugen?*

jeah dann hatte ich heute 2 :vik:


----------



## David23 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wie fängt man kapitale Rotaugen?*

Jo dann Petri Heil zum Fang....würde auch sagen, dass es ab einem Pfund kapital sind....ist die Feederrute nicht zu hart fürs Rotugenangeln???? Würde eher die Picker nehmen


----------



## Carpital (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wie fängt man kapitale Rotaugen?*

hab die abu enticer feeder. is aber eigentlich ne winkelpicker. schon sehr sehr weich aber auch für große karpfen noch gut im drill.


----------



## Jockel13883 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wie fängt man kapitale Rotaugen?*

Meine größten Rotaugen habe ich beim Feedern in Rhein und Maas gefangen. Montage war eine Schlaufenmontage mit ca. 1 Meter langem Vorfach und 16er Haken. Das Futter war hell und als Köder kamen Maden und Mais zum Einsatz. Bei dieser Angelmethode fängt man sehr viele Brassen, aber auch immer mal wieder ein dann meistens kapitales Rotauge. Mein größtes bisher war 42cm lang, gewogen hab ich es nicht.


----------



## Feedermaik (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wie fängt man kapitale Rotaugen?*

Sicher mit einer Feeder,dann liegt der Köder dort wo du gefüttert hast und es vertreibt nichts (wir haben Herbst und Wind) .

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht,eine Fläche zu befüttern,und in ihrer Nähe mit Partikel im leichten Korb fidele Laub - oder - Mistwürmer anzubieten.
Brachte schon "doppel"-kapital.

viel Erfolg!


----------



## Pinn (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wie fängt man kapitale Rotaugen?*

Ab 500g kann man Rotaugen als kapital bezeichnen. Die dürften dann bei normalem Körperbau um die 35cm lang sein. Bei größeren und besonders kompakten oder hochrückigen Fischen, die nach Augen- und Flossenfarbe sowie der Beschuppung Rotaugen gleichen, fallen mir Güstern und diverse Hybriden ein, die in unseren Gewässern nicht selten vorkommen. Ich denke, da hat es sicher schon Fehlbestimmungen der Art gegeben. Allerdings bin ich auch nicht der Experte, der eine Kreuzung zwischen Rotauge und Brassen oder Güster zuverlässig erkennen kann. Im Zweifelsfalle würde ich zu einem besonders kapitalen Rotauge tendieren. 

Große Rotaugen habe ich mit der Feederrute in Flüssen auf Distanzen gefangen, die mit der unberingten Stippe nicht mehr erreichbar waren. Die sind nämlich bedeutend vorsichtiger als Rotaugen in "Normalgröße", und sie sind Einzelgänger oder nur in kleinen Trupps unterwegs. Massenansammlungen von kleineren Fischen, die durch massives Anfüttern angelockt wurden, scheinen sie zu scheuen.

In der Strömung ist die Futterfarbe im Futterkorb vermutlich egal, weil die sichtbare Futterfahne sich eh sehr schnell verteilt. Aber das Aroma der Futtermischung halte ich für entscheidend, wenn Rotaugen gezielt beangelt werden sollen. Die mögen es nämlich im Sommer und im Winter gerne etwas herber als zum Beispiel die Brassen. Auf gemahlenen Hanf würde ich nicht verzichten und süßliche Aromen dafür weglassen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## rotauge88 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wie fängt man kapitale Rotaugen?*

Moin. Ich kann Teig als Köder empfehlen. Mit Maden fange ich immer nur die kleinen #d


----------



## Spaceguppy (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wie fängt man kapitale Rotaugen?*

Moin,
ich würde ein Gewässer empfehlen, dass viele große Rotaugen und nur wenige kleine beherbergt:
Wenig befischt (vor allem keine Stipper)
Guter Raubfischbestand
Wenig bis keine Brassen

Wenn Du so eines findest, wirst Du feststellen, wie leicht es ist, große Rotaugen zu fangen.

Christian


----------



## David23 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wie fängt man kapitale Rotaugen?*



Pinn schrieb:


> Ab 500g kann man Rotaugen als kapital bezeichnen. Die dürften dann bei normalem Körperbau um die 35cm lang sein. Bei größeren und besonders kompakten oder hochrückigen Fischen, die nach Augen- und Flossenfarbe sowie der Beschuppung Rotaugen gleichen, fallen mir Güstern und diverse Hybriden ein, die in unseren Gewässern nicht selten vorkommen. Ich denke, da hat es sicher schon Fehlbestimmungen der Art gegeben. Allerdings bin ich auch nicht der Experte, der eine Kreuzung zwischen Rotauge und Brassen oder Güster zuverlässig erkennen kann. Im Zweifelsfalle würde ich zu einem besonders kapitalen Rotauge tendieren.
> 
> Große Rotaugen habe ich mit der Feederrute in Flüssen auf Distanzen gefangen, die mit der unberingten Stippe nicht mehr erreichbar waren. Die sind nämlich bedeutend vorsichtiger als Rotaugen in "Normalgröße", und sie sind Einzelgänger oder nur in kleinen Trupps unterwegs. Massenansammlungen von kleineren Fischen, die durch massives Anfüttern angelockt wurden, scheinen sie zu scheuen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Werner,
bin da ganz deiner Meinung...Hanf gemahlen oder auch Angelhanf als Beifutter sind richtige Rotaugenbringer....jetzt geht es lediglich darum die großen von den kleinen zu selektieren....Toastbrot scheint auch so ein spitzen Rotaugenköder zu sein, nicht teuer, und mit dem Bait Puncher einfach an den Haken zu bringen, zumal es diverse Durchmesser gibt....
helles Futter zieht halt auch magisch die Raubfische an

Jetzt am Sonntag wollte ich eigentlich an meinem Vereinssee gehen und ein wenig auf Rotaugen fischen...ich fische sehr gerne mit der Matchrute und mit Tropfenfeststellposen (ich weiß, Stilbruch, aber ich mag Waggler einfach nicht)....Was könnt ihr mir so als Tipps mitgeben? 


Und wer schafft es mir Waggler schmackhaft zu machen?|supergri

Und überhaupt: Sind große Rotaugen eigentlich auch mit der Pose zu kriegen?


----------



## Pinn (21. November 2008)

*AW: Wie fängt man kapitale Rotaugen?*



David23 schrieb:


> Jetzt am Sonntag wollte ich eigentlich an meinem Vereinssee gehen und ein wenig auf Rotaugen fischen...ich fische sehr gerne mit der Matchrute und mit Tropfenfeststellposen (ich weiß, Stilbruch, aber ich mag Waggler einfach nicht)....Was könnt ihr mir so als Tipps mitgeben?
> 
> 
> Und wer schafft es mir Waggler schmackhaft zu machen?|supergri
> ...


Moin David23,

zum Wagglerangeln muß ich sagen, ich bin da kein Spezialist, weil ich am liebsten in der Strömung angle und da sind Posen jeder Art problematisch, wenn man sie nicht frei treiben lässt, z. Bsp. mit der Bolo oder punktgenau unter der Rutenspitze einer langen Stippe und Strömungsposen fischt. Normale Waggler sind für die Strömung gar nicht geeignet, da sie bei straffer Schnur sofort unter der Wasseroberfläche verschwinden.

Am Stillwasser und bei ganz minimaler Strömung gibt es jedoch kein schöneres und interessanteres Posenangeln als das mit Wagglern. Insbesondere für große Fische wie Karpfen und Brassen, die ihre Nahrung vom Grund aufnehmen, ist diese Methode ideal, weil Hebebisse bei korrekter Bebleiung deutlich zu erkennen sind.

Selbstverständlich kann man mit Wagglern auch über Grund fischen. Wenn das letzte Blei in Hakennähe angebracht ist, erkennt man auch bei dieser Variante jeden Biss entweder daran, dass die Antenne aufsteigt und umfällt oder untergeht, oft sogar beides in schneller Folge.

Die entscheidende Eigenschaft von Wagglern ist die Befestigung bzw. der Durchlauf der Schnur in der Öse an ihrem unteren Ende. Dadurch ist es möglich, nach dem Auswerfen durch einige Kurbeldrehungen die Angelschnur unter Wasser zu ziehen. Dazu überwirft man das Angelziel, hält die Rutenspitze unter Wasser und kurbelt schnell ein, bis die Schnur bis zum Waggler unter der Wasseroberfläche verschwunden ist. Ich habe Angelfreunde, die in Firmenteams angeln und diese Angelmethode wirklich meisterhaft beherrschen. Die kurbeln nicht ein, weil dadurch die maximale Angelentfernung eingeschränkt wird. Vielmehr schlagen die mit der Rutenspitze knapp über der Wasseroberfläche blitzschnell zur Seite, was bei einigermaßen gerader Schnur auf der Wasseröberfläche den gleichen Effekt hat: Die Schnur geht unter.

Logischerweise stellt sich jetzt die Frage, warum es ein Vorteil sein soll, wenn die Angelschnur bis zur Pose unter Wasser sein soll. Die Antwort ist einfach: Die auf der Wasseroberfläche liegende Schnur bewegt sich so schnell wie der Wind die Wasseroberfläche bewegt. Folge: Die Pose driftet durch den Zug auf die Schnur schnell ab.

Ist die Schnur unter Wasser, wirken erheblich geringere Wasserbewegungen auf die Schnur ein als an der Wasseroberfläche. Und den Winddruck auf die aus dem Wasser herausragende Wagglerspitze kann man vernachlässigen. Das ist für mich der Riesenvorteil vom Matchrutenangeln mit Wagglern.

Da gibt es freilich noch jede Menge Feinheiten beim Wagglerangeln, bei denen ich mich nicht so ganz genau auskenne.

Das fängt mit der Frage an, welchen Waggler man nimmt. Es gibt unbeschwerte und beschwerte Waggler. Für weite Würfe im flachen Wasser bevorzuge ich beipielsweise relativ eigenschwere Waggler, zum Beispiel 8g und 2g. 8g wäre das Vorgewicht des Wagglers und 2g die Bebleiung an der Schnur. Mit solchen Kombinationen sind zielgenaue Würfe bis zu 40m für mich kein Problem! Bei tiefem Wasser nehme ich Waggler mit weniger Eigengewicht bis hin zu unbeschwerten Wagglern und entsprechend mehr Blei auf der Schnur, damit der Köder schneller absinkt und an der Stelle liegen bleibt.

Auch die Anordnung der Bleie unter dem Waggler ist Erfahrungssache. Mit einem Gleitblei zwischen dem Waggler und dem Vorfachwirbel kommt man leider nicht aus, weil die Wurfeigenschaften solcher Montagen nach meiner Erfahrung ungenügend sind. Besser ist eine Bebleiung auf der Schnur, die mit dem dicksten Bleischrot unterhalb des Wagglers beginnt und mit dem kleinsten Bleischrot vor dem Haken endet. Deshalb angle ich auch gerne mit durchgehender Schnur bis zum Haken. So erzielt man optimale Wurfeigenschaften.

Waggler bringe ich meistens auf der Schnur gleitend an. Nur wenn die Wassertiefe <1,5m ist, fixiere ich sie. Bei gleitenden Posen kommt noch ein Problem dazu: Welche Schnurstopper sind für die Verwendung mit Matchruten und deren engen Ringdurchmessern geeignet? Da habe ich auch noch keine befriedigende Lösung gefunden. Aber ich bin dran! Zur Zeit binde ich die Stopperknoten aus Baumwollgarn selber auf die Hauptschnur und verwende Perlen aus dem Bastelmarkt.

Die Stopperknoten nebst Perlen aus dem Angelfachhandel sind leider meistens ungeeignet, weil die Perlen über die Knoten rutschen, wenn man 0,14er oder 0,16er Hauptschnur verwendet.

Zu Deiner Frage, ob man so kapitale Rotaugen fangen kann: Ich trau mir das schon zu!

Gruß, Werner


----------

